# Looking for 2nd Hand Fursuit.



## SirFurryHusky (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anyone know of and 2nd hand wolf fursuits for sale in the UK only? As my friend if looking for one under £100. If you know of any please can you send the link to chandlerturner@outlook.com.

Thank you,

-Buster.


----------



## Piccolora (Feb 21, 2017)

There are websites like furbuy.com and thedealersden.com where people sell and auction off new and secondhand fursuits, but the odds of you finding a fursuit on there, even just a partial, for £100 will be next to impossible. Your friend should consider waiting until they have more money so they can find a good suit. A good, average starting point for a low-budged partial is about $600 USD. You could also look on FurAffinity as there are many fursuit makers on there and some of them can offer you a lower price than others. Do know though, as fursuits are a luxury item, you'll get what you pay for. A low cost fursuit will usually be of poorer quality and not very good looking.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 21, 2017)

I dont think its appropriate of you to 2nd hand fursuit. Anythin 2nd hand is usually more worse than the 1st hand so you might wanna consider other options


----------



## Piccolora (Feb 21, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I dont think its appropriate of you to 2nd hand fursuit. Anythin 2nd hand is usually more worse than the 1st hand so you might wanna consider other options


It all depends on who had the fursuit beforehand, how they took care of it, and how they kept it clean. My fullsuit is secondhand and was only worn for about two hours at one convention.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 21, 2017)

Piccolora said:


> It all depends on who had the fursuit beforehand, how they took care of it, and how they kept it clean. My fullsuit is secondhand and was only worn for about two hours at one convention.



But why would you wanna strip down and where someone else's clothes??


----------



## Piccolora (Feb 21, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But why would you wanna strip down and where someone else's clothes??


I know the person who made the fursuit I got from them. They always wore clothing under the suit and I was given the suit from them. It was extremely clean. Why wouldn't you wear a hand-me-down? Silly troll, common sense is for the rest of us.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 22, 2017)

Piccolora said:


> I know the person who made the fursuit I got from them. They always wore clothing under the suit and I was given the suit from them. It was extremely clean. Why wouldn't you wear a hand-me-down? Silly troll, common sense is for the rest of us.



But wearin someone elses clothes is dangerous cause you could catch something if they were sick inside the clothin piece and at that point it would be better to just go by The Halloween costume at Wall Mart


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But wearin someone elses clothes is dangerous cause you could catch something if they were sick inside the clothin piece and at that point it would be better to just go by The Halloween costume at Wall Mart


You must be afraid of hugs...


----------



## Alex K (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You must be afraid of hugs...



Hugs are spreadable they have even been proven to make folks suffer from Huggism


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 22, 2017)

That sounds like an easy way to get aids


----------



## Alex K (Feb 22, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That sounds like an easy way to get aids



Well anyone can have easy access to AIDS but it's expensive and many folks don really have it cause it cost to much coins


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 23, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Well anyone can have easy access to AIDS but it's expensive and many folks don really have it cause it cost to much coins



But then why buy second hand fursuit that could have never been washed? Aids expensive


----------



## Alex K (Feb 23, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> But then why buy second hand fursuit that could have never been washed? Aids expensive



Oh no I'm takin bout getting AIDS from the doctor. It can be pretty expensive.

But a furry suit as a hand-me-down? No way in H-E-double-hockey-sticks I'd ever do that. At that moment it woulda been better to buy from GoodWill


----------

